# LONDON | Keybridge House | 128m | 36 fl | U/C



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Keybridge House
*Nine Elms
SW8*

*Official website:* http://keybridgehouse.co.uk/

*Planning application:* Lambeth 13/03935/OUT


*Development Facts*

*Homes:* 415 units

*Retail space:* 802m²

*Office space:* 2,652m²

*Floors:* 36, 22, 9, 9 and 4

*Architect:* Allies and Morrison




































[/center]


-


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

The present building : 

Market Towers (Demo) left and Keybridge House prior demo right by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_3181.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

Keybridge House (U/c) by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That is a pretty good redevelopment. Those eyesores won't be missed. :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Are they tearing down that tower too?


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Keybridge House (Demo) by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Demo continues by stevekeirstu

Keybridge House demolition by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stop that (Jul 28, 2015)

This new nine elms cluster is really starting to take off now, will look great in a few years.


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

stop that said:


> This new nine elms cluster is really starting to take off now, will look great in a few years.


Despite all the highrises set for VNEB there are still a handful of sites that are suitable for highrises.


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Keybridge Demo by Luke, on Flickr

The White Sheet of Death by Luke, on Flickr

South Lambeth Road by Luke, on Flickr

Keybridge House , demo by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Frankus Maximus (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Frankus Maximus (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

3rd August 2016. This is the last pic we have:








*By Mr Cladding*


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Under construction



Master_Builder said:


> I think this is the tower, or part of it.


----------

